# Rutland Water Trike Ride



## Cullin (23 Jan 2010)

Hi you two, Like the sounds of that, I wonder if it can be got in black to match the mesh.
All seven of us will have to try and get a ride in a couple of Months, 3tyretrackterry will have to be transported as he has no car. 
See you all soon.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (23 Jan 2010)

i'm in for that whereabouts are you thinking depending on when it is i may be able to borrow FIL car.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

I'd love a cumulative trike ride... but Derbyshire a bit far away from me. And isn't it hilly there?


----------



## Cullin (24 Jan 2010)

Hi 3TTT, I think Rutland Water is a good midpoint for us all, I think it would be best done when it gets a little less frosty for everyone, We need someone in the Logistics Corps to organise it..
OK Auntie Helen, It would have been nice to have more Ladies nearer by, Mrs C and Mrs Redmountduo are the only other Trike riders round here.
Rumour has it, we will be having a good Summer this year, believe it when I see it.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (24 Jan 2010)

Rutland water sounds good to me not to far should be ok i think the circular route is about 20 mile


----------



## n-ick (24 Jan 2010)

Yep, Spud Vader and my goodself are up for Rutland Water.


----------



## marc-triker (24 Jan 2010)

Rutland Water. Count me in as n-ick said.

Spud Vader 
(you will still need a tray as the food is HOT).....


----------



## Cullin (25 Jan 2010)

Will have to see what the Redmountduo think, then try and pick a weekend that suits everyone (when it is a bit warmer).
That sounds like a plan in progress.


----------



## marc-triker (25 Jan 2010)

£3 plastic tea tray and a few cable ties to secure it...... fantastic and cheap back rest for my seat and for added comfort I added some foam bed roll I stole from my camping kit.... TESTED 

Spud


----------



## n-ick (30 Jan 2010)

This must be the most useful upgrade, in that at at tea stops you can use your own tray.
Rutland water is good, avoid Easter svp.


----------



## plantfit (1 Feb 2010)

Count me in as well as long as I'm not at work that weekend, will be good for my Trice Q 26 to meet some stable mates

Rog


----------



## Tigerbiten (2 Feb 2010)

Count me in as well if the dates before the begining of may.
After that I plan to be traveling on my Trice Q.

Luck ...........


----------



## marc-triker (2 Feb 2010)

*more trikes than you can shake a stick at*



squeaker said:


> Marc: I did the ride around Rutland Water last summer on a Trice 'T'. It's quite bumpy in places (but do-able) but IIRC, where the trail runs alongside the A6003 underneath the railway line north of Manton, there are railings on one side, and a bank on the other, and it was too narrow to ride the 'T' along - had to carry it for 25 yards or so. You can do a short road diversion, but it's a bit annoying to have to reverse to it.....
> HTH



my classic is wides than most of the newer ones so should be gr8 fun.


----------



## trickletreat (2 Feb 2010)

Hi folks, when were you planning on meeting up? If it's open to new trikers, I would like to join you all, if weekend suits. I would probably stop near bye in the caravan.
Nigel


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (3 Feb 2010)

i am available the first 3 weekends in March if that suits people


----------



## Fiona N (4 Feb 2010)

I seem to recall the Rutland water circuit has rather inconvenient gates - slowed me down severely when I was trying to break my friend's record for the circumnavigation by mtb  Also in wet weather, the compacted limestone chipping surface is very slippery/muddy in places - especially the steep uphill sections near the water. Not sure I'd want to bother with a trike around there.


----------



## marc-triker (4 Feb 2010)

New, Old, Young we dont go fast anyway well I dont anyway. all are welcome. 
Spud


----------



## n-ick (4 Feb 2010)

Yep, welcome to the world of X-treme triking.


----------



## n-ick (4 Feb 2010)

*Rutland Water; trike ride.*

Yo, let's put it all here! it's all over the place at the mo. This looks fun;

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pltcP1AhYI

Looks like the venue, we need a date/time.otu, n-ick.


----------



## trickletreat (4 Feb 2010)

Nice one , is March looking good? I can make it on the weekends of 13th, 20th, 27th.
Hope this comes off, any one else with free dates in mind?
Nigel


----------



## Chonker (6 Feb 2010)

Hey, don't forget me!


----------



## seanthesheep (6 Feb 2010)

HI
Rutland can get busy when the sun shines, and bank hols etc, also worth checking no other events taking place at the same time, would DF bikes be welcome if they are ridden by a trike owners partner?


----------



## markg0vbr (6 Feb 2010)

*Rutland Water*

i certainly wouldn't mind a trundle on the perambulator.


----------



## dataretriever (6 Feb 2010)

I'll be there if i'm not working!


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (7 Feb 2010)

i think the question to ask is will Rutland water be big enuff i have just re read the posts and count 14 trikers 1 DF interested so far.would be quite a sight to see


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (7 Feb 2010)

found this if anyone has a garmin- http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tjuhphsooobttfki
theres plenty of maps on the route round rutland water with a few places to visit depending on how long the stay is. the track is a mixture of tarmac and hardcore and a bit of road


----------



## trickletreat (7 Feb 2010)

3tyretrackterry said:


> found this if anyone has a garmin- http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tjuhphsooobttfki
> theres plenty of maps on the route round rutland water with a few places to visit depending on how long the stay is. the track is a mixture of tarmac and hardcore and a bit of road


Looking good, has anyone triked the route before?


----------



## squeaker (7 Feb 2010)

*Go for it!*



trickletreat said:


> Looking good, has anyone triked the route before?


Yes. I was glad to have borrowed my wife's 'T' (she was on her MTB), with its comfy mesh seat and chunky tyres (as opposed to my 'S'). Like most leisure trails, you can do it on a road bike if you're careful on the rough bits (a lot of it is tarmac, some on road). We helped a 'lost' lady on a flat barred 23mm tyred road bike who was not too impressed with the route (nor the signposting!). If you start at the sailing club and go clockwise then you get the rougher stuff out of the way first (the second half is smooth, IIRC).


----------



## Redmountduo (7 Feb 2010)

Both Dawn and myself are up for it.
I think it would be an idea to set aside say 3 weekends as possible dates and then do a final decision when we see the weather forecasts. 
It will be quite a spectacle.


----------



## trickletreat (7 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the info squeaker. Carrying a motorised trike at 34kg+ isn't an option for me, so is the alternative much of a pain?


----------



## marc-triker (7 Feb 2010)

MOTORISED!!!! Isn't that cheating a little? lol.


----------



## trickletreat (7 Feb 2010)

marc-triker said:


> MOTORISED!!!! Isn't that cheating a little? lol.


If you don't take the piss too much, then I'll let you have a go...but not on the uphill bits!


----------



## markg0vbr (7 Feb 2010)

if i bring a rope how many trikes do you think you can pull? i promise to peddle up hill, to help.


----------



## trickletreat (7 Feb 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> if i bring a rope how many trikes do you think you can pull? i promise to peddle up hill, to help.



The trikes will be fine, its the ballast that I might struggle with


----------



## sheddy (7 Feb 2010)

Do we have a picture of the Water Trike ?


----------



## n-ick (16 Feb 2010)

Yo, this is going to fade away, unless a date and time is set to give people plenty of notice.
Half term's this week, so that's out of the way. Easter's first weekend of April. So that leaves the 4 Sundays in March.
Anyone free in march??


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (16 Feb 2010)

i am free first 3 weekends in march and could possibly get the fourth off work if enuff notice is given transport for myself isnt a problem as i can borrow my FIL's car and i know the trike fits in that.


----------



## marc-triker (17 Feb 2010)

WHO IS ARRANGING THIS RIDE?
SPUD


----------



## squeaker (17 Feb 2010)

trickletreat said:


> Thanks for the info squeaker. Carrying a motorised trike at 34kg+ isn't an option for me, so is the alternative much of a pain?


Coming from the north, I suspect not, joining the main road looks easy, as you'll be on the approach to the railway bridge (Google Earth, find Cemetery Road in Manton and follow it up to the point where the railway line crosses the A-road). Coming from the south, up Cemetery Road, IIRC there's a bit of a drop down to the A-road by the bridge, but I can't remember how steep it is  Worst case is you'd need to go back down Cemetery Road and then north up the A-road. The catch with the path is that it narrows as it goes under the railway, IIRC, and there are railings on one side and the railway embankment on the other.
HTH


----------



## markg0vbr (17 Feb 2010)

Any date in march is fine with me.


----------



## Tigerbiten (18 Feb 2010)

Late march/ early april works with me.

Luck ..........


----------



## Cullin (21 Feb 2010)

I think if enough add their date preferences, an idea of a suitable date will appear, not going to get everyone at the same time, late March early April sounds like a good start.
Hence my earlier comment, that we required someone in the Logistics Corps to sort a date out.... We can always do a couple of dates... Simples Ay!!!


----------



## markg0vbr (4 Mar 2010)

march 28th?


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (4 Mar 2010)

I'll second that March 28th works for me as ive just booked the weekend off work. Assuming the weather looks OK


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Mar 2010)

Cannot make the 28th as I'm doing the FNRttC on the 26-27th.
Legs/knees are going to be knacked.
The 11th of April is better for me.

Luck .............


----------



## trickletreat (5 Mar 2010)

28th is good for me.


----------



## Cullin (5 Mar 2010)

Hi, 28th March sounds good, got the Redmountduo here tonight, and agrees.
Lets hope it's not too wet.
Look forward to seeing who ever makes it.
Start sorting another date for the rest.


----------



## trickletreat (6 Mar 2010)

Cullin said:


> Hi, 28th March sounds good, got the Redmountduo here tonight, and agrees.
> Lets hope it's not too wet.
> Look forward to seeing who ever makes it.
> Start sorting another date for the rest.



Anyone suggest a start point, parking etc.

cheers
Nigel


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (6 Mar 2010)

whitwell cycle centre as good a place as any parking available plus a shop LE158BL is postcode for SatNav £1-£3 for parking


----------



## Cullin (6 Mar 2010)

Well done 3TTT, I have used that start point a couple of times and does have planty of parking and facilities.
Sorry I have not been about much, we have been so busy at work, the place has gone mad, had to do overtime to try and squeeze as much in as possible, did think of taking my bed.


----------



## markg0vbr (6 Mar 2010)

upon what hour of that fair mourn, that rapturous Sun doth proclaim, good morrow brethren of this lustres land, and when would sir like his comrades to grace the field of honer?







eeee that wo ret nance wont it.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (6 Mar 2010)

maybe better to see who can make it first before a time is decided because of travelling times etc


----------



## Chonker (7 Mar 2010)

night before is my mate's stag doo so i suspect i wont be in the mood for the first day's cycling of the year!


----------



## Redmountduo (8 Mar 2010)

How about 10.00am meeting at Rutland?


----------



## trickletreat (8 Mar 2010)

Redmountduo said:


> How about 10.00am meeting at Rutland?



11.00 would be easier as it's 1hr45mins drive, how far are others travelling?


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Mar 2010)

1hr 30 for me


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (9 Mar 2010)

i'll go with the majority vote as i have about a 50 min drive but i'll be so excited to ride in a trike convoy that i'll be up early anyways


----------



## Cullin (9 Mar 2010)

11:00 28th March seems to be a time and date to go with, it will allow those from further away to get there.
Look forward to seeing you all then.


----------



## markg0vbr (9 Mar 2010)

10 4 rubber duck we will be 10 20 at you 10 40 swinging them banjos you all.
are stetsons mandatory?


----------



## plantfit (11 Mar 2010)

Looking forward to it already, should be plenty of photo opportunities as well

Roger


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (15 Mar 2010)

just read velovision where there is a thread regarding this ride Pedalabit says the clocks change at 1am on 28th March. there is a website i have checked and it appears this is the case. check here- http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/europe/uk/time/british-summer-time/
Ian


----------



## Cullin (22 Mar 2010)

*Rutland Waters Ride*, Sunday 28th March 11:00am.
*Clocks Go Forward Don't Forget......(Spring Forward, Fall Back)*
*Start point* is at the Whitwell Right Hand Car Park of Rutland Water, Bull Brig Lane (Landranger Grid Ref: SK 921 088), Pay & Display, between £1 & £3 depending on season. 
For those who are attending, could you PM and I will add your names to the list below.
Turn up come rain or shine, at least we can all meet.

*Cullin.* Ice Q.
*Son of Cullin.* Ice Q. 
*Redmountduo.* Redmount Rollers X 2.
*3tyretrackterry.* Ice Classic.
*Trickletreat.* Thorax Sinus. wife on DF.
*Marc-Triker.* Ice Classic.
*N-ick.* Ice Explorer.
*Plantfit.* ICE Q 26, Mrs plantfit on her DF ??
*DavidOz.* Hoping to come. Trice QNT.
*Pedalabit* and Pedalabitslower hope to join you on their Trice QNT's.
*MarkgOvbr. *Trike.
*CW.* Trice Q.
*[XAP]Bob. *Not attending, But attempting to take care of the weather for us.
*Yanto64. *Quest.
*Dataretriever.* Ice Q.
*TC. *IceTrike.
*Tigerbitten.* Ice QNT.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (24 Mar 2010)

light rain for sunday says met office


----------



## Pedalabit (24 Mar 2010)

Nick - Is this the Explorer you will be riding?

EXPLORER


----------



## trickletreat (26 Mar 2010)

Pedalabit said:


> Nick - Is this the Explorer you will be riding?
> 
> EXPLORER



Oh dear, an explorer called Dora!


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (26 Mar 2010)

i have an Explorer but its not called Dora


----------



## Yanto63 (26 Mar 2010)

is it too late for me to put my name down? i will be in a quest! will it go around the course???

Ian


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (27 Mar 2010)

never too late where abouts in Leicestershire are you we could be neighbours ive not seen a quest zipping around the roads


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (27 Mar 2010)

Thanks XAPBob the weather is now sunny spells on Virgin media and the met office its a pity you wont be there to enjoy it with us maybe next time


----------



## Yanto63 (27 Mar 2010)

Top bit! just before it becomes Lincolnshire! Nr Waltham on the Wolds! Round here it is grind up the hills, and wheeeeeeeee! all the way down! I will be popping along tomorrow. but might need some extra muscles to lift if there are narrow gates!

Ian


----------



## Cullin (27 Mar 2010)

*Rutland Ride*

Hi Yanto63,
I don't think you will have any problems getting around, I think there will be some who want to go all the way round, and others who will stick to the internal cycle path that goes about 2/3rds round, then to return the same way. Nothing is set in stone, as long as we all meet, we can do our own thing.
See you soon.


----------



## marc-triker (27 Mar 2010)

myself and n-ick will be going all the around as we don't like going back the way we came. my Trice Classic is wider than most cycle gates and will need help with any lifting too so we can help each other if needed.


----------



## Yanto63 (27 Mar 2010)

ok i wiil be there for 11 (new time), only 18 miles from home as the crow flies (hilly) but i won't be busting a gut, nice and easy me thinks!


----------



## Cullin (27 Mar 2010)

We are all set then, if there are no more takers, Will see everyone at 11:00 AM (BST) if you all remember to put your clocks forward tonight.


----------



## marc-triker (27 Mar 2010)

If your name isn't on the list COME ALONG ANYWAY its a social meet.


----------



## Tigerbiten (28 Mar 2010)

Change of plan.
I dont need to work today .......... 
The legs dont feel to bad after the latest FNRttC so I'll see you all there.

Luck ..........


----------



## Redmountduo (28 Mar 2010)

What a fantastic day!! Thanks Bill and all who attended.
John and Dawn.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (28 Mar 2010)

i agree we must do it again maybe shud start a new thread. i had a blast was good to meet so many like minded people
ian


----------



## marc-triker (28 Mar 2010)

It was gr8 to meet all of you we even met another triker in the carpark when we got back. I don't think I or n-ick will be riding there again as both our trikes suffered damage due to the rough terrain. Grrrrr cattle grids are my worst nightmare !!!
Marc


----------



## Pedalabit (28 Mar 2010)

Mark - we glided back like swans with no problems - Cullin - Thank you for organising such a great event. Good to meet everyone.


----------



## trickletreat (28 Mar 2010)

Firstly, thanks Bill,what a great day, and the first of many.Nigel Deb

















I think we all ended up on the right trike after lunch!


----------



## Cullin (28 Mar 2010)

*Rutland Ride.*

It most certainly was a good day, it was so nice that so many turned up, Now we can put faces to the names.
It does look like we could arrange another ride at a different location in due course..... Any ideas....
It may take me a while to get the video onto YouTube, hopefully there will be other video and photo snippets that werel taken.

Thanks again everyone for a great day out.


----------



## Cullin (28 Mar 2010)

Does not look like I managed to take many with the stills camera.



























Small part of the video now on YouTube.
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Q7PfkuoYI*


----------



## dataretriever (28 Mar 2010)

Thanks all, I've washed the mud and poo out of my hair and will remember the rear mudguard next time. Fab day!


----------



## plantfit (28 Mar 2010)

Fantastic day, riding was great,weather excellent and the company even better, what a great bunch of folk you all are, thanks for organising such a great day

Roger


----------



## markg0vbr (28 Mar 2010)

yes excellent ride, the bit when people started wondering around the car park saying things like mmmm its red mmm got three wheels, but is that one mine? or that one?

good ride, it is good to see how trike pilots tend to tinker and personalise there trikes.

for the next one might i suggest derwent dam ride around about the same distance and at weekends the road is closed to cars also there is the
http://www.tricycleassociation.org.uk/Event.html?record=dtr497b248f53316&PHPSESSID=c0c59c3f9aad2931b43c4ae623b50cbf

Although it is aimed at traditional/vintage 3 wheelers I am told ANY 3 wheeler is welcome and they are also welcoming tandems [ especially if 3 wheelers ].

Start is at Carlton on Trent it is then 11 miles to lunch stop at Windmill and up to 11 miles back to the start[ depending on route taken ].


----------



## Chonker (28 Mar 2010)

Looks like you had fun, gutted I missed it but after my mates stag doo yesterday I was in no fit state!

I'll try my best to make it along to the next one


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (28 Mar 2010)

photos are here from my camera http://s784.photobucket.com/albums/yy122/triker1_2009/Rutland Trike ride 28-03-10/ if you know how to get the pics from photobucket to this thread then please tell me then i will do it sorry i am a bit dim
Ian
i am open to titles for the pics though most are pretty standard


----------



## Arch (28 Mar 2010)

3tyretrackterry said:


> photos are here from my camera http://s784.photobucket.com/albums/yy122/triker1_2009/Rutland Trike ride 28-03-10/ if you know how to get the pics from photobucket to this thread then please tell me then i will do it sorry i am a bit dim
> Ian
> i am open to titles for the pics though most are pretty standard



To get a pic in a post:

Hover the mouse over the pic. A box will appear, with a set of 'tags' or codes. Click on the 'IMG code' to highlight it, and then Ctrl and C to copy. Then paste the tag into your reply here, and it should show up.

Like this:


----------



## Pedalabit (28 Mar 2010)

Cracking Photos Grommit .... 

I have posted a few on FlickR

Link 


We were wondering about the High Peak, Tissington, Manifold or bits of each for another event

Ped and Her


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (29 Mar 2010)




----------



## 3tyretrackterry (29 Mar 2010)

Thank you Arch
theres 1 only 20 more to go


----------



## trickletreat (29 Mar 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> yes excellent ride, the bit when people started wondering around the car park saying things like mmmm its red mmm got three wheels, but is that one mine? or that one?
> 
> good ride, it is good to see how trike pilots tend to tinker and personalise there trikes.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
We are up for a trip round the lakes. The last time I rode a mtb there, was probably 15years ago...I remember some of the surface was good, and other bits rocky. What is it like now for recumbents?

We might do the Windmill run if we are back that weekend.

Mark and Nick, what damage did you both do? Sorry we didn't get back in time to say goodbye, that woman on the df kept holding me up!


----------



## marc-triker (29 Mar 2010)

Brakages mainly down to vibration caused by cattle-grids and speeding over bumps lol. My Classic's stearing rattled loose (had problems with it for a while now due to locking washers not doing there jobs on both sides) these old machines were not ment to take the abuse I throw at them. and Nick had a light bracket snap off and his morror broken off but all can be fixed so all is well. Yes we were told some of you had stopped for a chain breakage. we did hang about for a little while and saw another ice trike being loaded in2 a car when we got back he had traveled from Coventry to test his trike. Nick wrote down web sites for CC and VV so ya never know there maybe a new member joining up.


----------



## trickletreat (29 Mar 2010)

marc-triker said:


> Brakages mainly down to vibration caused by cattle-grids and speeding over bumps lol. My Classic's stearing rattled loose (had problems with it for a while now due to locking washers not doing there jobs on both sides) these old machines were not ment to take the abuse I throw at them. and Nick had a light bracket snap off and his morror broken off but all can be fixed so all is well. Yes we were told some of you had stopped for a chain breakage. we did hang about for a little while and saw another ice trike being loaded in2 a car when we got back he had traveled from Coventry to test his trike. Nick wrote down web sites for CC and VV so ya never know there maybe a new member joining up.


Hope it's all easily fixed chaps. Yes there was a broken chain and two punctures, so we stopped for a while, time for a chat.

Was the guy from Coventry called Allen, with heavy plate pedals? If so Kevin at D Tek said he might come along.


----------



## marc-triker (29 Mar 2010)

It may have been him coz he said that he arrived late and missed our start, and 2be honest that baffled us then when he said he didn't know any of the web sites, well We couldn't work out without the web sites / forums how he knew about our little gathering. Nice 1 Kevin 4 free advertising. That's another mystery solved lol.


----------



## Pedalabitslower (29 Mar 2010)

Nick knows Alan. He would have said if it was him.


----------



## Yanto63 (29 Mar 2010)

Thanks to all for allowing me come and play with the Quest or Lozenge, as it has somehow being called!! It wasn't really the best route for one, but hey it survived, and so did I! I wouldn't mind doing a road stint with you all, and show you how it keeps 25-30mph on the flat! you could all draft me - apart from there isn't "void" to hide in!

Seriously thanks for organising, helping me with the odd tight spot, and not laughing too much!

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Pedalabit (29 Mar 2010)

At lunch some of us were watching a bird being buzzed by the local crows, our first thought was a osprey but it had the tail of a red kite. We have found out that there are "white" red kites Link to film at Gigrin Farm so we prusume this is the one.  Film


----------



## markg0vbr (29 Mar 2010)

lady bower, if you park on the a57 and ride up the road at the side all the to the end it is 8.6 miles on the way back the first mile is about the same at the track around Rutland water then it improves to a crushed gravel surface, it is not perfectly smooth. for a buzz hammer it back down the gravel( i normally beat the mtb riders back by a long way, plenty of three wheel drifting) or come back along the road, extremely pleasant ride.

i like to ride down from the a57 to castelton up the old whinits pass road(two bits of broken road to lift the trike over) then one of the best downhill runs you will ever ride, the ride around and back from edale is also relaxing.


----------



## n-ick (30 Mar 2010)

Pedalabitslower said:


> Nick knows Alan. He would have said if it was him.


No, not Father Abraham, looked aged enough to be his father.


----------



## Cullin (30 Mar 2010)

*Rutland Water Ride.*

Hi All,
I have still to wash down the trikes, might nip up and start later. I have added another bit of video to YouTube, I am trying to do the best bits is short sections.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL4OFs3nHCw

After all the rain round here today, I think we were very lucky on Sunday.


----------



## plantfit (30 Mar 2010)

Spent most of last night cleaning the Rutland mud off me trike and relived every minute of the ride, good tip for a cleaning bench, place front wheels on a picnic bench/table and the back wheel on a workmate and it's at a nice working height without any bending,(worked for me anyway), once again great ride and even greater company, thanks to you all

Roger


----------



## Cullin (30 Mar 2010)

*Rutland Water Ride*

At Long Last, Got All The Video On YouTube.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vLrG7InEdk&feature=channel

I Will Have To Make Sure I Take Plenty Of Still Photos Next Time.


----------

